# Woman jailed for testicle attack



## MA-Caver (Jun 21, 2007)

> *Woman jailed for testicle attack*
> http://newsbbc.co.uk/
> A woman who ripped off her ex-boyfriend's testicle with her bare hands has been sent to prison.
> Amanda Monti, 24, flew into a rage when Geoffrey Jones, 37, rejected her advances at the end of a house party, Liverpool Crown Court heard.
> ...



"I am in no way a violent person" said Amanda Monti Yeahhh...riigghht! 
Holy crap! You can bet that none of the male guards at her prison will even want to get near her. Kinda like a Hannabell Lecter thing going... sheesh! 
That poor guy.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 21, 2007)

That's Scousers for you! Just because the Beatles came from Liverpool don't believe its a nice place lol!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 21, 2007)

Ouch. :erg:  That is excruciatingly painful to read and oh so wrong on so many differant levels.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 21, 2007)

It's not often I'm speachless but this is one of those occaisions.  

All I can mutter through gritted teeth with widened eyes is "How?" and "Why?" (and maybe a strangled "Wha ... !!!?").


----------



## crushing (Jun 21, 2007)

Monkey steals the peach.

I had no idea that someone could do that; mentally or physically.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 21, 2007)

You don't happen to frequent a certain New Zealand based website, do you *Crushing*?

It's just that there was a somewhat humerous thread on this very 'technique' over there .

Maybe this lass is a _heavily_ undercover ninja :lol:.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jun 21, 2007)

Reminds me of that rap song, "I had my balls in your mouth".

Different spin, however.

Dave


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 21, 2007)

crushing said:


> Monkey steals the peach.
> 
> I had no idea that someone could do that; mentally or physically.


You do it hard enough you can rip off any appendage off of anyone. You piss someone off enough and they'll definitely be of mind to do so. 

This gal definitely needs help. It's one thing to do it in self-defense, but just because the guy wasn't turned on by her ... and the fact she tried to swallow it (trying to be symbolic I suppose) says something is wrong on a much deeper level.


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 21, 2007)

Ow! Ow! Ow!  "Much anguish?"  Ya think?


----------



## crushing (Jun 21, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> You don't happen to frequent a certain New Zealand based website, do you *Crushing*?
> 
> It's just that there was a somewhat humerous thread on this very 'technique' over there .
> 
> Maybe this lass is a _heavily_ undercover ninja :lol:.


 
No.  I forgot where I heard 'monkey steals the peach' from first.  Probably either my instructor in TKD or the senior student used it as a humorous euphemism for the groin rake when teaching hyung.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 21, 2007)

crushing said:


> No. I forgot where I heard 'monkey steals the peach' from first. Probably either my instructor in TKD or the senior student used it as a humorous euphemism for the groin rake when teaching hyung.


 
Its a legitimate name for a groin grab technique in gongfu.  It occurs in a couple of forms I know.

"I am in no way a violent person" said Amanda Monti, and yet not only did she rip off the guys testicle but tried to swallow it??  If she's not violent then she has some others issues to deal with.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 21, 2007)

I would say...  that's even worse than in The World According to Garp, where two characters are making out in a parked car in a driveway that gets rear-ended, which leads to this piece of dialogue between Roberta (a transsexual who had gender reassignment surgery) and Jenny:



> *Roberta*: I mean, I had mine removed surgically under general anesthesia. But to have it bitten off in a Buick...
> *Jenny Fields*: It's lust!


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 22, 2007)

Kacey said:


> I would say...  that's even worse than in The World According to Garp, where two characters are making out in a parked car in a driveway that gets rear-ended, which leads to this piece of dialogue between Roberta (a transsexual who had gender reassignment surgery) and Jenny:


I love that book.


----------



## thetruth (Jun 22, 2007)

I am sure if someone was naked you could swifty remove their aggots but I'm not convinced she tore a hole in his pants along with removing a nut.  Sure monkey steals a peach but unless you are fighting a naked man the peach will remain.  

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## tellner (Jun 22, 2007)

Thank goodness he had a spare. I don't want to imagine how that must have felt.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 22, 2007)

thetruth said:


> I am sure if someone was naked you could swifty remove their aggots but I'm not convinced she tore a hole in his pants along with removing a nut.  Sure monkey steals a peach but unless you are fighting a naked man the peach will remain.
> 
> Cheers
> Sam:asian:


Well apparently it happened someway or else the lady wouldn't be sitting in jail and the guy is one ball short of a full rack ...errr :uhyeah:


----------



## Dave Leverich (Jun 22, 2007)

You know that feeling when you get kicked there?
I just felt that a little bit.


----------



## crushing (Jun 22, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Well apparently it happened someway or else the lady wouldn't be sitting in jail and the guy is one ball short of a full rack ...errr :uhyeah:


 
I agree, I don't know how much more violent she could have been without actually killing the guy.  Now he is one egg short of an omelet.


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 22, 2007)

That is *one* *nut*ty story!


----------



## thetruth (Jun 23, 2007)

I would say he was half naked and busting a move. She didn't appreciate it and removed his gonad.   Harsh lesson to learn but he must have been pushy.

My eyes watered just reading it.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 23, 2007)

I'd suggest re-reading the news article again, *thetruth*.  It states plainly that the reverse was the case, at least with regard to who was rebuffing who.

I am mortified that this sort of thing is possible tho'.  As I'm sure all gentlemen here are aware, these items are fairly firmly part of the body and skin resists tearing rather well.  To rip one off with the bare hand !


----------



## Logan (Jun 25, 2007)

Classy chick


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jul 5, 2007)

The world is getting "nuttier" by the day.


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 5, 2007)

fistlaw720 said:


> The world is getting "nuttier" by the day.


Nope, in this case it's a little less nutty!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 6, 2007)

Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow :O :O :O :O


----------



## Lynne (Jul 8, 2007)

I really don't get the trying to swallow it part.

Also, I'm female and I kinda of pressed my own thighs together as I read that. Sheesh.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 8, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow Ow :O :O :O :O


Oh, don't exaggerate!


----------



## Mr. E (Jul 8, 2007)

From the article,



> She pulled off his left testicle and tried to swallow it, before spitting it out. A friend handed it back to Mr Jones saying: "That's yours."



Consdering Andy Moynihan's reaction is from the comfort of his computer station, who the hell can be there watching this as it happens and yet be cool and collected enough to simply say, "That's yours" ????? :barf:

Can you imagine this woman *ever* getting another date? In this age when people check out new lovers on the internet, can you imagine how many hits her name is going to get on various search engines?

Yeah, she needs help. Not for the violence, but that little bit of trying out a sashimi version of Rocky Mountain Oysters is definate reason to have her head examined.


----------

